# Hamilton Woodworking show



## Kenbo (Jan 30, 2012)

Well as you guys know, I was doing scrolling demonstrations at this years Hamilton woodworking show and I have to say that I had a fantastic 3 days. I met a ton of great people who are just as passionate about making sawdust as I am. I never got to finish my cutting but I'm hoping to finish it this weekend. I put a solid 20 hours into the cutting and I still have about 1-2 more hours to go. I'll post pics when I'm done. I had the opportunity while I was there to sit down and talk to some folks about lathe work, model R/C boat building, carving and marquetry. The marquetry really blew my mind. I had a great opportunity to meet an older guy who made a whack load of gorgeous stuff. One of the pieces that he did was this piano and I had to take some photos and share it with you guys. It took something crazy like 21 years to complete. (on and off) The keyboard pulls out like a drawer to reveal a tape recorder inside that plays classical piano music. The note stems are marquetry, but the balls of the notes are sound holes for the music to escape. He cuts all pieces with a coping saw by hand, with the neck of the saw resting in the bend of his elbow. Real old school stuff and very impressive. The skill level on this one is unbelieveable and I was blown away by this man's talent. Just thought that I would share it with you.

[attachment=1580]

[attachment=1581]

[attachment=1582]


----------



## CodyS (Jan 31, 2012)

DAMN! Sounds like you had an absolute blast! 

Can't wait to see the pics of your scrolling


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2012)

It would take me 21 years just get up the nerve to attempt that. So how did your end of it go, did you saw like a robot again or take a few breaks this time? 


Thanks for the pics they're spectacular. 


.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 31, 2012)

Kevin said:


> It would take me 21 years just get up the nerve to attempt that. So how did your end of it go, did you saw like a robot again or take a few breaks this time?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pics they're spectacular.
> ...




I never got up during the show, other than to use the washroom, but I did make sure that I was there nice and early so that I would have an hour to walk around and talk to people. A lot of tool suppliers, but nothing that really caught my fancy. I'm hoping to finish the scrolling this weekend so I will post photos once it is done.


----------



## Daren (Jan 31, 2012)

Super cool music box, I can't wait to see your scrolling. 20+ hours on a single scroll work, 20+ years on that music box...I would pull my hair out on either one, I have a short attention span. :fool3:


.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 31, 2012)

Your a machine kenbo! I can only go a couple or three hours and then I have to take a break and stand and rest my eyes, I forget to blink when I get into scrolling! Glad you had a good time


----------

